# Best way to get more weight at hands??



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm wondering what is the best way to get more weight at my hands without adding stackers at the end of my stabs.....I like the way my S4 balances and it reacts just the way I want it to after the shot. But I think I could benefit from a bit more total weight. What is the best way to get this so that I would not disrupt the way my bow balances/reacts?? Oh it has to look good too :wink:


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

AEP makes some nice weights you bolt on under the grip so as to hopefully not change the balance of the bow.

It wouldn't be too hard to set up your own weights, one bolt, 2 washers, and pieces of rubber between the washers and the riser, and then you could put unlimited weight on the bolts.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would add some Doinker weights to the rear hole.....


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would add some Doinker weights to the rear hole.....


Yuck!ukey:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

voxito said:


> AEP makes some nice weights you bolt on under the grip so as to hopefully not change the balance of the bow.


Could you tell me more about those, or supply a link so I can look them up?

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Yuck!ukey:


Let's make a little sense....this isn't Gen Pop.:doh:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Let's make a little sense....this isn't Gen Pop.:doh:


Sorry.:wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

If the grip on your bow has the option of side plates, you could get some made out of some kind of heavy metal.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

The Swami said:


> If the grip on your bow has the option of side plates, you could get some made out of some kind of heavy metal.


The grip is my favorite part of the bow  That is a good thought though. someone needs to get working on this. It's the perfect place to add weight.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Call Lancaster and get a Doinker A-Bomb. I have one for each of my S4's.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Call Lancaster and get a Doinker A-Bomb. I have one for each of my S4's.


would a chubby work?? 5.7oz would be more what I'm looking for instead of just 1.5oz.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would just add a little to each stab. You could keep it balanced just like it is now AND have the added stability with more weight at the stab ends. You know, the whole resistent-to-movement-inertia-moment-dealy. Why not?


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

XP35 said:


> I would just add a little to each stab. You could keep it balanced just like it is now AND have the added stability with more weight at the stab ends. You know, the whole resistent-to-movement-inertia-moment-dealy. Why not?


I'll give that a run for a week or so.....I shot really well tonight in league. I didn't drop any points in the last ends like usuall. I think more at the stab ends will not hurt me like I originally thought.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> I'll give that a run for a week or so.....I shot really well tonight in league. I didn't drop any points in the last ends like usuall. I think more at the stab ends will not hurt me like I originally thought.


Cool. I shot OK at league tonight, but not stellar. Only 54X and really set a goal of 57+. Dopped two Xs in the final end, too! &&$*#((%&^ I will redeem myself before next Thursday AND next Thursday for the slip tonight.:nod:


----------

